# Welcher zweiter "raidnützlicher" Beruf



## Akkani (4. November 2012)

Hey Zockerkollegen

Ich spiele einen Eleschami und habe als Berufe Verzauberkunst und Kräuterkunde. Verzauberkunst ist sehr nützlich, und ich kann ja meine Ringe damit pushen. Für den Raidalltag ist Kräuterkunde nicht sonderlich nützlich, eher eine Goldeinkommensquelle. Was würdet ihr mir als zweiten Raidnützlichen Beruf empfehlen, mit dem ich mir etwas gutes tun kann in Form von DPS-Push? Also nicht Alchimie, wo Flask länger halten. Das ist auch wieder ein Goldargument. Ich will aber meine DPS pushen, also Juwe kann Sockelsteine? Zusätzliche? Stärkere? Lederer? Schmied?

Danke für eure Hilfe :-)
Grüsse, Akkani


----------



## Marinokey (6. November 2012)

http://www.icy-veins.com/elemental-shaman-wow-pve-dps-gems-enchants-consumables

unter "Summing-up Profession Perks" findest Du alle (teilweise relativierte) Berufsboni, die i.d.R. Deinen Basiswert - hier Int - um 320 erhöhen.

nimm Lederer - meine Empfehlung^^


----------



## Jackie251 (6. November 2012)

Akkani schrieb:


> Also nicht Alchimie, wo Flask länger halten.



flask sind beim alchemisten stärker
man bekommt +320/480 mehr Attribute als die nicht alchies

reiht sich allso bei den anderen berufen mit ein


ansosnten ist schmied oder juwelier insofern "stärker", dass man sich aussuchen kann welches attribut steigern möchte.


----------



## madmurdock (14. März 2013)

Fast alle Craftberufe wurden angepasst und sind bis auf Ingi (On Use Enchant für Handschuhe) und Schneider (Umhang Proc) eigentlich vom Boni her dasselbe - nämlich die Mainstatserhöhung um 320. Wenn Kohle keine Rolle spielt, skill JC oder Schmieden hoch. Hier ist man am flexibelsten was Stats angeht. Persönlich finde ich Schmied aber fürn Schami ziemlich unpassend. Wenn du nicht im Gold schwimmst, würd ich Alchi nehmen - zumal du ja teils fehlende Kräuter "vorfarmen" kannst, bevor du KK kickst.

Generell finde ich die Zeitinvestition als Casual eher Quatsch, da man wahnsinnig viel Kohle rausballert für einen geringen DPS Push.


----------



## Shiningone (24. März 2013)

Gerade, wenn man wirklich raiden geht, finde ich Alchemie besonders interessant. Immerhin halten die Fläschchen dann ja 2 Std statt einer. Man senkt damit also eher die Raid-Kosten als das man sie erhöht. Fürs normale leveln/Questen kann man sich ein permanentes Fläscchchen herstellen, mit dem man den Berufebonus der anderen Berufe ausgleichen kann. Für Raiden 'in normalem Umfang' kann man die Fläschchenzutaten übrigends in ausreichender Menge auf dem Bauernhof anbauen. Da hat man ohne den Sammelberuf nichtmal wesentliche Nachteile. (Sobald man aus der Skillphase heraus ist.)
Solltest du mit 'Raiden' den LFR meinen, dann lohnt sich für den der Aufwand gar nicht, einen Beruf umzulernen.
Gerade beim Ele finde ich kräuterkunde aber gar nicht sooo schlimm. Früher war lebensblut noch ein halbwegs sinnvoller Self-Heal, inzwischen betrachte iche s aber mehr als ein zusätzliches Tempo-Trinket. Hätte ich einen Ele mit KK, dann würde ich versuchen, Lebensblut zusammen mit dem Ascendenten in einem Macro zu zünden. Ist zwar nur suboptimal, weil die Abklingzeiten unterschiedlich sind (evtl bessert sich das mit den T-set-Boni), aber während der Ascendent aktiv ist, nutzt halt zusätzliches Tempo-On-Use am meisten.


----------



## madmurdock (10. Januar 2014)

Shiningone schrieb:


> Gerade, wenn man wirklich raiden geht, finde ich Alchemie besonders interessant. Immerhin halten die Fläschchen dann ja 2 Std statt einer. Man senkt damit also eher die Raid-Kosten als das man sie erhöht. Fürs normale leveln/Questen kann man sich ein permanentes Fläscchchen herstellen, mit dem man den Berufebonus der anderen Berufe ausgleichen kann. Für Raiden 'in normalem Umfang' kann man die Fläschchenzutaten übrigends in ausreichender Menge auf dem Bauernhof anbauen. Da hat man ohne den Sammelberuf nichtmal wesentliche Nachteile. (Sobald man aus der Skillphase heraus ist.)
> Solltest du mit 'Raiden' den LFR meinen, dann lohnt sich für den der Aufwand gar nicht, einen Beruf umzulernen.
> Gerade beim Ele finde ich kräuterkunde aber gar nicht sooo schlimm. Früher war lebensblut noch ein halbwegs sinnvoller Self-Heal, inzwischen betrachte iche s aber mehr als ein zusätzliches Tempo-Trinket. Hätte ich einen Ele mit KK, dann würde ich versuchen, Lebensblut zusammen mit dem Ascendenten in einem Macro zu zünden. Ist zwar nur suboptimal, weil die Abklingzeiten unterschiedlich sind (evtl bessert sich das mit den T-set-Boni), aber während der Ascendent aktiv ist, nutzt halt zusätzliches Tempo-On-Use am meisten.



Seit es die Endlos Flask von Sulik Shor (oder wie er heisst) aus dem Tal der 4 Winde mit 500 ALLEN MAIN STATS gibt, finde ich Alchi gerade als Casual ziemlich scheisse (wenn man den Rare Drop denn besitzt). Sie hält eine Stunde und hat einen CD von 15 mins. Somit kann man sie sogar nach jedem 2. Wipe benutzen. Das Problem ist nämlich, dass man entweder nur Kristall des Wahnsinns oder die viel schlechtere Alchi Endlos Flask verwenden kann. Stackbar sind sie nicht!

Meine persönliche Berufsreihenfolge:

#1 Schmied: 2 Extra Sockel, so dass man JEDEN beliebigen perfekten Gem extra sockeln kann. Der Extrasockel kostet nur ein paar Silber. Allein der Gem muss bezahlt werden. Gerade bei Klassen/Specs, wo der Mainstat nicht der beste ist, sondern zB Tempo, ein Traum. Mit *ABSTAND* die beste Wahl!

#2 Lederer: Man braucht nur 1 lächerlichen beim NPC erhältlichen (zB Reisemammut) Elementiumfaden für ein komplettes "Super" Enchant für die Armschienen. Dieses beschränkt sich aber nur auf den Mainstat. Weiter hat man als Lederer ein "Bind on Craft" Enchant für die Hose, welches genauso gut ist wie das epische BOE, jedoch auch wiederum nur 1 Elementiumfaden kostet. Wir haben einen Preisleistungs Gewinner! DING DING!

#3 Juwe: Quasi wie Schmied; anstatt der 2 Extra Sockel erhält man 2 "Super Gems", die auf 320 Stats Extra kommen. Bei Sec Stats hat Blizz aber ziemlichen Mist gebaut, da es hier auch nur 320 Exra gibt, wobei es hier 640 Extra geben müsste. Man erhält quasi nur einen Extra Sec Stat Gem anstatt 2 wie beim Schmied. wtf. War mal so gut wie Schmied, jedoch seit der Sec Stat Schlamperei aufgrund der teureren Kosten im Vergleich zu Enchanter/Lederer nur noch #3. Der Beruf is trotzdem prinzipiell so gut wie #1 - #5 (und #8 bei richtiger Flask) und zB besser als Enchanting zu leveln, da man die Produkte zumindest Dissen/verkaufen kann.

#4 Inschriftler: Wie Lederer, man erhält nur ein besseres Schulterenchant, was den Mainstat wieder recht günstig um 320 pusht im Gegensatz zum "Nicht Inschriftler" Enchant. Da es allerdings ewig dauert, bis man auch nur die Hälfte aller brauchbaren Glyphen erlernt hat, empfiehlt sich der Beruf nicht unbedingt um Kohle zu machen. Falls man aber ein halbes Jahr+ an Forschung (=sprich Daily CD usen) investiert, kann man im AH konkurrieren.

#5 Verzauberer: Man erhält 320 Extra Stats für 2 Verzauberungen auf die beiden Ringe. Quasi wie Schmied, jedoch auf den Mainstat beschränkt. Da man beim Skillen aber so gut wie ALLES im Daten Nirvana verballert extrem teuer. Nur bei den letzten 75 bis 100 Punkten kann man Scrolls erstellen, die man tatsächlich auch loswird. 

#6 Schneider: Günstiges "Super" Umhangenchant. Leider ein Proc, was sich bei Movement Encountern ungünstig auswirken kann. Mehr sag ich dazu nicht. Weiter hat man für 3 Elementiumfäden ein episches Hosenenchant, was dem BOE Enchant entspricht (wie beim Lederer, nur 3 ma so "teuer") Ka, ob es klassenabhängig ist, aber ein Agi/Str Enchant ist bei meinem Magier im Rezeptebuch nicht zu finden.

#7 Ingi: Man erhält ein 2. Enchant für die Handschuhe zusätzlich zu dem BOE Enchant vom Verzauberer. Es ist ein Use Effekt mit 1 min CD, welches zugleich Vorteil als auch Nachteil ist. Entweder man hat wie zB beim Frostdk eine Dmg Fähigkeit mit 1 Min cd um sie in ein Makro zu packen oder nicht. Es kann mir keiner erzählen, er würde den Effekt sonst sinnvoll nutzen. Weiter werden auch diverse on use Trinkets blockiert. Für Klassen, deren Dmg CD zB einen 2 Mins CD hat fragwürdig.

#8 Alchi: Siehe ganz oben. Vor Pandaria war Alchi aufgrund der sehr günstigen Hochskill-Kosten mein klarer Casual Favorit, da der Beruf genausogut wie jeder andere war, wenn es einem reichte den Mainstat um 320 zu pushen. Aufgrund des Rare Items aus dem Tal der 4 Winde ist Alchi jedoch nun ziemlicher Mist, wenn man nicht ständig mit einer richtigen Flask rumrennen will... Gerade jetzt nur noch ein guter Beruf für Raider. lol War klarer Platz 2 früher, aber vor dem nächsten Addon aufgrund des so guten Rare Drops leider auf Rang 8 gefallen.

#9 Kürschnern: Man hat konstant 480 Crit mehr. Die kommt natürlich nicht an 320 Mainstat ran, mag trotzdem jedoch besser als das ein oder andere Enchant aus dem Bereich Schneider/Ingi sein, da der Bonus halt immer vorhanden ist. Man hat keine DPS Einbrüche bei Movement Encountern. Allerdings zB für Warri Tanks eher ungeeignet, da es "nur" ein Aggro Boost ist.

#10 Kräuterkundler: Use Effekt mit 2 mins CD, der Tempo erhöht. 1. werden glaub ich diverse Trinkets geblockt und 2. ist es nur ein Use Effekt, welcher zufällig bei meinem Schurken gut passt, da er sich den CD mit Vendetta teilt, allerdings zB für manche Tanks bis auf ein wenig Extra Aggro (je nach Klasse) völlig unbrauchbar.

#11 Bergbauer: Konstant 480 Extra Ausdauer. Taugt ausschliesslich was für Tanks. DDs sollen extra Dmg machen und nicht (ein bisschen mehr) extra aushalten. Wenn die Situation eintritt, wo die 480 Ausdauer nem DD helfen, hat er ziemlich was falsch gemacht.

Abschliessend lässt sich sagen, dass man bei den Sec Stats bis auf Schmied überall auf 160 Sec-Stats verzichtet (ka warum Blizz das verbockt hat)


----------

